# Salmon Oil v. Coconut Oil?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I need some help from you oil experts. 

A few years back WDJ had an article on the wonders of coconut oil. I have been giving it off and on (when I find the extra virgin organic on a good sale) to Chama. She's currently on it now instead of the salmon oil. What are the advantages and disadvantages of the salmon oil v. the coconut oil? Rafi has problems digesting fat so I'm wondering if the coconut oil would be better for him? I'm giving it to Chama because I seem to remember the article said it was especially good for older dogs.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

if I recall, the coconut oil doesn't require the same digestive process that salmon oil does. It's supposed to be antibacterial, promote a healthy flora, etc.

However, my dogs didn't do well on it, and Indy was covered in flakes. they don't tolerate salmon oil either. I give ground flax, and sometimes avocado. I think avocado is in the same class as coconut oil, but don't quote me. There might be something in avocado that dogs have a problem with?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am leery of avocado as it can be toxic to birds if they get the brown part, near the skin or pit. So if it is toxic to them, shouldn't it be the same way if they are processing it in a way that the brown meat is getting into the oi in concentration. I love avocado's and eat them, but won't give them to my animals. I thought the drawbacks of coconut oil was the cost.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTif I recall, the coconut oil doesn't require the same digestive process that salmon oil does. It's supposed to be antibacterial, promote a healthy flora, etc.
> 
> However, my dogs didn't do well on it, and Indy was covered in flakes. they don't tolerate salmon oil either. I give ground flax, and sometimes avocado. I think avocado is in the same class as coconut oil, but don't quote me. There might be something in avocado that dogs have a problem with?


Lisa your dogs have the most delicate digestive systems in the world!







I think avocados are supposed to be toxic for dogs. I guess not for your dogs though!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

yes, they are the most sensitive in the world







Actually, each is sensitive in a different way, for the most part, so between the two of them, I've learned A LOT.

There's a blurb on the avocado issue somewhere on that ASPCA poison website. Indy does VERY well with a sliver of avocado on a daily basis, but Max has issues, related to his fat intolerance. His stools become very dark, almost black. Can't imagine it's bleeding, which is my first thought. Which, by the way, is the same thing that happens when I give him tylan, or feed him beef. Haven't a clue what that's about. Oops, sorry to digress.

If you use the coconut oil, I would love to hear some success stories after all the good things I've read about it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was just at the vet's office today and reading the ASPCA's "101 Things That Can Hurt Your Dog" (or something like that) brochure. And avocado was listed in it. 

Then again, they had drinking from the toilet listed in there too. "Too germy" was basically their argument.









Avocados. Coconut. Hmmm... looks like I have some researching to do. I'll get back to you, Ruth. 

What about krill oil? I spent $18.99 on a tiny bottle of those capsules. While we're discussing oils, anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did you see that poop post that someone put up yesterday? It addressed dark stools. 

I understand. Asides from Chama, who only has a few things that bother her tummy, ALL of my gsds and gsd mixes have had very delicate digestive systems. And each one has been different! For the first weeks I had Rafi it seemed like everything that went in him came out in a smelly fart!







A lot of it was nerves though because he also hiccuped and sometimes threw up too, poor guy. Now he's settled down. I have to feed him a night snack though because his metabolism is so fast. And he does best on grains and not grain free. 

I am going to try to switch him over to the coconut oil and see how he does. I think the salmon oil bothers him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My dogs looooove coconut oil-they just had some last night as a treat. I have Nina on it regularly for her skin issues. I don't see much difference (she's on salmon oil too-she should be seal like) but she likes it.









Digestion is not an issue. 

I believe GSMom uses it. In fact, I think there is a link in Nina's staph thread in the archives about where she gets it by the tub. 

I was looking at this flax stuff: http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...A6BFF7BBDCA27A7


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jean, 

Since you have her on both salmon and coconut oil do you cut the amounts in half? That's what I do with Chama. 

I found a giant tub of it recently for $21--xtra virgin, organic. I think that's a pretty good deal. The last time I bought it they had a buy one, get one free special on it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'm giving her regular amounts of each now because the poor thing is back to having pyoderma (along with the thyroid thing). 

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/ is that link.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I got worried about giving both, that it would be too much for her system. I think I read somewhere that you could overdo the omega fatty acids. Who knows where though? I'm paranoid about that kind of stuff! Not that you'd understand!









What is up with her immune system? Too bad you're so suspicious of the holistic vets...

Today Patricia M was talking about Chinese herbs for dogs on "Calling All Pets." She actually said that you have to be careful about which proteins you're feeding because some are just too warm. I knew what she was talking about but I'm sure the rest of the audience was like, WTF??????


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nah, not paranoid.









I am sure I could be overdoing but it seems like if I were, she'd be greasy and oily! 

She has an IgA deficiency, her brother was her father-I don't think we'll be fixing that! EEK! 

Yeah-not going to chance doing anything that will take too long and let her system really crash-or use her as my first experience in holistic vetting. I'll stick with the regular stuff and if I ever have the $ I'd try holistic on an already healthy dog. 

And which of those coconut oils on that link are best for skin? Green? Gold? Expeller Pressed? I never ordered from there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's the stuff I got--and for $8 less (although I didn't pay shipping):

http://www.vitacost.com/Nutiva-Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-Oil-29-Ounces?csrc=GPF-692752200021

Her brother was her father?!?!?!?!? How did I miss that one? Talk about an oops litter. Yikes! 

I feel the same way about western medicine. I'd rather not have vets experimenting on my animals until it's been around a few hundred more years and those pharmaceutical companies get an ethics board that works!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah-he broke into the mother's kennel-tunneled in or something like that. I don't think that's healthy! 

I am going a little nutty...I think I am going to order this Honest Kitchen Invigor for her...I think that's pretty far out! http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Honest-Kitchen-Invigor/200010.aspx

But as far as your original question-I have no idea! Someone should make a chart for that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was going to suggest some kind of Immune Support. Rafi is getting blasted with green foods now. There are a bunch in the Longevity and he also gets dark leafy greens in the food I make him. The article I read on antioxidants said the whole food sources are far superior to anything powdered. 

So far the coconut oil has not lived up to its promises (for Chama anyway) but then what does?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I can try to slip her some dark leafy greens-but she is highly suspicious of fruits and vegetables.







Bruno would eat them all day. He had a bunch o' papaya tonight. 

I think the coconut oil tastes good to them-is that enough?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI got worried about giving both, that it would be too much for her system. I think I read somewhere that you could overdo the omega fatty acids. Who knows where though? I'm paranoid about that kind of stuff! Not that you'd understand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We like warm proteins at my house...especially elk.







And Camper does prefer his meat warmed too! With a touch of garlic!









More than being concerned about giving too many fatty acids, I think we should be aware of the potential to go too far in one extreme or the other in terms of which ones.

This webpage is interesting: http://www.benbest.com/health/essfat.html. The author cites a lot of studies; some of his correlations between studies are a little flimsy, but to me, there is a convincing argument that more than worrying about quantity of essential fatty acids (which after all, appear in pretty much all healthy foods), we need to worry about the _balance_of the omega 3s and 6s. 


Granted, this is human biology, but with animal studies. So there isn't a lot of reason to assume that especially the immune systems work so differently. Inflammatory issues are the purview of the immune system. So it deserves our special attention. Everything from allergies to arthritis to IBD is affected. 

So...it seem to me that we need to pay close attention to what our dogs are eating. What fatty acids are in what foods? Memorize EFA tables if we must







. What is a reasonable ratio for dogs? For humans, 1/1, but we evolved as omnivores. For dogs? I've seen anywhere from 3:1 (O3:O5) to 5:1. Dogs evolved eating grass and foliage-eating prey. So it's not that odd that the ratio would be that high. It's not like their biology expected them to go fishing. They got the O3s from eating moose and deer who ate the green stuff in the ecosystem.

(They didn't really evolve to eat grain-fed cattle and chickens. That's an idea that didn't come along until the last 100-150 years or so. And that's why I have so many issues with the "prey model" of raw feeding. We raw-feeders aren't feeding our dogs true "prey.") 

On the other hand, too many Omega 3 fatty acids can cause low blood pressure, bleeding issues such as internal bleeding, bruising, and difficulty clotting (again, these symptoms are those we look for in humans). Because animal and human studies have shown that Omega 3s are so effective in combatting inflammation and autoimmune syndromes, one has to wonder if the inverse is true: if your animal becomes immunocompromised (infections that won't heal, for example), could the Omega 3s be exacerbating this? http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/ds-ltr11.html This isn't something your vet will EVER think of. 

I think we just have to be informed. Really aware and as informed as possible. If our kids are eating well-balanced diets, then we're probably ok supplementing with a variety of oils. But if they're they're just eating a diet of straight fish all the time (Orijen fish kids do eat a lot of fish...







), we should probably ask the Orijen or Natural Balance folks exactly what the content is of O3s in the food, per serving (per cup, per ounce, whatever) is. If our kids are eating a straight venison and rice diet (because we KNOW that venison isn't grass-fed venison) then they can use a good deal more O3s

BTW, I just found this: _Flaxseed generally contains 9% saturated, 18% oleic acid, 16% omega 6 and 57% omega 3 fatty acids. However, flaxseeds themselves contain phytic acid that can hinder the absorption of such nutrients as iron, calcium, phosphorus and zinc. _ So flax probably should be served separately from main meals.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, someone did their research tonight! Thanks! 

Patricia McConnell was saying that about warm foods in regards to a hyper active border collie, I think. 

Chama needs to eat cooling foods so she gets duck in her diet. She gets fish (from Orijen fish), canned duck and then raw duck for her nighttime snack. She also gets fresh foods like eggs, chicken and raw beef (Cleo's leftovers). So I think she's reasonably balanced. But I read somewhere that the salmon oil can be an inflammatory if something else isn't added in. Did you come across that in your research? Sorry but I just remembered that.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I was just reading an article online about the 2 girl scouts who are not selling cookies because of the link between palm oil and orangutan habitat destruction.

The coconut oil made me wonder - Anybody know the relative environmental pros and cons between different kinds of oil supplements?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, what are we talking about when we say "salmon oil"? The actual oil from the fish? Or what we buy in the pharmacy section (or vet's office)? As you know, lot of fish oils (or fish oil capsules) contain vitamin E. But other fish/salmon oils, especially the cheaper ones, can contain soybean oil. Soybeans? Wait, do you mean http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c208B.html that score a -584 on our favorite webpage Nutrition Data's Inflammation index? 

So the deal with fish oil is what else is with it. Mercury, yeah, of course







. But the other oils that often get mixed in. And these can serve to undo some of the good effects. 

But wild Alaskan salmon is one of the most anti-inflammatory foods out there.









There had been some discussion here (maybe a year ago?) about feeding vitamin C with fish oil. But then others said it wasn't necessary because dogs generate their own C. Maybe that's what you're thinking of? I'm not sure if there was ever any consensus on that issue. And I'm not sure why people thought that Vitamin C had to be fed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is a funny thread. 

Who posting on this thread is also having an acid trip?







I feel like I am going in circles. 

Pupresq-that Coconut Oil link has information on where they are farming it. So that's one specific place...

My dogs are totally fished out. Orijen and then Fromm Salmon, with Timberwolf Salmon Oil...I am surprised they haven't developed gills. 

Switching next month to rabbit or duck. Hot, cold, or indifferent.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> The coconut oil made me wonder - Anybody know the relative environmental pros and cons between different kinds of oil supplements?


I was looking into this issue tonight (which is how I ended up online at this late hour). I picked up a bottle of krill oil capsules thinking surely, there are zillions more krill than salmon, yes? 

Uh, no. Sigh.







I hate when I buy something without having done any research on it. http://www.iht.com/articles/2006/09/15/opinion/edcurtis.php

Krill definitely not environmentally friendly. 

Go ahead. Take away my Junior Ranger badge. I deserve it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am surprised they haven't developed gills.


That might explain Nina's situation. She's developing scales? 

Just kidding. I adore your little dogfish!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok, someone 'splain this hot/cold/warm protein thing to me please









Coconut Oil also did wonders as a salve on a spot that Dante was licklicklicklicklick (IV site for MRI). Of course I had to put it on then distract him for awhile so he wouldn't just lick the yummy stuff right off!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Barb, try this: http://moolahb.wordpress.com/patterns-of-yin-yang-imbalance/

But not all experts will agree what is a cold vs warm food. For example this article says salmon is a warm protein. I've been told that wild salmon is a cold protein.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

4 out of 5 nerdy dog food geeks say duck is a cooling food!









Sorry, couldn't resist. Chama is getting very fishy too, Jean. She even gets salmon treats. Check these out: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Lakse-Kronch-Wild-Salmon-Dog-Treats/160006.aspx
She's always done best on fish foods. 

The supposed benefits of coconut oil are longer than both my arms put together! When I finish my bottle of salmon oil (and now they're saying glass containers are best for the salmon oil) I will switch both doggies over and see what happens. 

Barb, it supposedly has anti-viral properties and accelerates healing so that's why it helped Dante. I wonder if it would help Rafi's lips? They still bother him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow.......Today Patricia M was talking about Chinese herbs for dogs on "Calling All Pets." She actually said that you have to be careful about which proteins you're feeding because some are just too warm. I knew what she was talking about but I'm sure the rest of the audience was like, WTF??????



Wouldn't you know that Max runs hot, and is allergic to all the cooling proteins. So I'm stuck feeding the ones that are too warm, and it's definitely noticable!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomBarb, try this: http://moolahb.wordpress.com/patterns-of-yin-yang-imbalance/
> 
> But not all experts will agree what is a cold vs warm food. For example this article says salmon is a warm protein. I've been told that wild salmon is a cold protein.


I've always read that it was warming too. 

From _Four Paws, Five Directions_, tuna, turkey, salmon, lamb, venison, chicken, chicken liver, shrimp and trout are the most warming proteins, while clam, duck, egg and pork are the most cooling. Neutral are beef, beef liver, rabbit, chicken gizzard, and sardine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So I look at that link and see that this person has eczema and does well on lamb. Lamb is warm. Is lamb good for skin then? Would a neutral food (assuming most people don't eat rabbit) be better? She's eating a warm food now. She's kind of a damp. Or a cold. Yet has some of the other qualities-this seems less clear than even personality testing! And she's a dogfish who has been on a lot of fish lately...and that hasn't made a difference. Blah, blah, blah...

I just started her on the fish oil, so I am pretty sure it didn't create the problem. I like to introduce things one at a time, so she's been on DMG and coconut oil for months, then the thyroid pill, then recently the salmon oil...

Sorry Ruth to hijack-I am on a mission-I'll post or PM pictures of her sores so you can see why I am like a laser







on this right now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

As long as we're not a plane, hijacking doesn't bother me at all.









4 Paws, 5 Directions is an excellent book. You should check it out. 

As for the warm/cold thing for skin conditions--it depends on the presentation of the problem. Look here (just skip down to the explanation): http://www.qiblends.com/blends/repair-powder.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So warm? Because it's a damp-heat? It's red/pink-have an element of toxic heat, but is also
• Open Sores
• Moist Sores
• Pus-filled vesicles
Which is damp-heat. 

Huh. I am leaning toward lamb? Nina may have to have her own food. I am looking for lamb foods now (wish Nature's Variety Instinct had one) and they all have rice which even though it's not going to be in the form she most objects to, I am wondering if it just doesn't agree with her. However, I gag at the thought of cooking her lamb and sweet potato (for the lamb part-I can look a potato in the eye and cook it with no problem). We do have sheep farms around here...so I am sure I could get mutton like it was nuttin...BLAH/GAG!

Anyway, I like coconut oil!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Isn't there a Wellness CORE with lamb?

Do you put coconut oil right on her sores?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Can I star in the funny thread, too?







I loved Four Paws, Five Directions by Cheryl Schwarz, but didn't get enough time with the book.. it was borrowed.









What problems is coconut oil best for?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Patti you are good at funny threads! 

Here is an article about coconut oil with some links: http://www.seniorcatanddogproducts.com/ scroll down to
Saturday, February 11, 2006
Product News: Coming Soon....Tropical Traditions Coconut Oil As Pet Supplement 

There isn't a CORE Lamb-I wish! I did find three foods and posted them. 

I give it to her in her food-I don't put anything on the sores except to keep them clean. She licks them a lot-she may need to wear her donut if she doesn't stop.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When I get a second I will scan in the first page of the WDJ article that lists all the amazing benefits of coconut oil. You can apply it directly but obviously anything you applied directly you would want to keep her from licking so that it could actually take affect. I just reread the article and apparently a lot of people have had tremendous results from applying it directly to the skin. 

I'm a big fan of the hypericum/calendula blend for skin problems. It does an amazing job of clearing stuff up and is very soothing and a natural antibiotic too.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruth, which issue of WDJ talks about coconut oil? 

<---Nerdy dog owner saves all her back issues.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Is Four Paws, Five Directions (which sounds a lot like trying to take a walk with adolescent Camper and Grimmy, eh, Patti?







) something we definitely should own? Amazon has it. 

I'm kind of surprised that Amazon doesn't just ship me every dog book they sell, automatically...









Maybe in sets of two.









Costco has Pitcairn's book for $9.99. I saw it and I almost bought another copy. Just 'cause it is so cheap, and I figured I could give it away to every dog I know. Jeez. I AM a dog nerd.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomRuth, which issue of WDJ talks about coconut oil?
> 
> <---Nerdy dog owner saves all her back issues.


October 2005 I believe.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom<---Nerdy dog owner saves all her back issues.


Me too












> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIs Four Paws, Five Directions (which sounds a lot like trying to take a walk with adolescent Camper and Grimmy, eh, Patti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't used it as much as I thought I would, but I have referenced it. It gives a good overview of traditional chinese medicine (five elements, meridians, etc.) in terms of dogs, and then will look at specific conditions and recommend acupressure points, herbs, supplements, etc. It was first printed in 1996 -- one of the classics on the subject. My problem with learning TCM is that I end up going in circles with cause and effect. I know that's the whole theory essentially, but to use it in terms of treatment, I find it hard to focus on what exactly the starting point should be. I'm just glad I have vets for that!!



> Quote: I'm kind of surprised that Amazon doesn't just ship me every dog book they sell, automatically...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh that's too funny. You and me both. And I probably would have picked up that Pitcairn book, or at least very seriously thought about it. I used to hand out Jean Donaldson's Culture Clash to new dog owners that I knew all the time....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I buy the Pitcairn book whenever I find it used and give it away. I really like 4 Paws. It's very technical and has great charts of meridians, etc. Every dog nerd should have it.









And yes, it was the October '05 issue. 

I was so convinced that it is great for you that I had a spoonful myself while feeding the dogs.







And I'm happy to report that I really did get a deal--the container I have is 54 ounces, not 29 ounces! And I got it for $21! Tonight at the co-op I saw tiny little jars for $12!!!!!









I try to get everyone to buy "The Power of Positive Dog Training" and "The Other End of the Leash."


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

From that link I posted-and there's more links there to stuff:

Some of the benefits to our pets as outlined in the Whole Dog Journal's October 2005 article, "Crazy About Coconut Oil" are as follows: According to its advocates, when taken
internally, coconut oil:


-Reduces the risk of cancer and other degenerative conditions
-Improves cholesterol levels and helps fight heart disease
-Improves digestion and nutrient absorption
-Heals digestive disorders like Crohn's disease, irritable bowel syndrome, ulcers, and colitis
-Contains powerful antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal agents that prevent infection and disease
-Relieves arthritis
-Prevents and treats yeast and fungal infections, including thrush and candidiasis
-Prevents and treats viral infections, including herpes, measles, and the flu
-Helps balance the body’s metabolism and hormones
-Promotes normal thyroid function
-Helps prevent or control diabetes
-Rejuvenates the skin and protects against skin cancer, age spots, acne, and other blemishes
-Helps prevent osteoporosis
-Reduces allergic reactions
-Supplies fewer calories than other fats.
http://www.seniorcatanddogproducts.com/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

See everyone and everyone's animals should be on it! Who has an ulcer--Safir? He should be on it! And Camper should be on it too! If only all of these things were really true.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

they say grapes can be toxic to dogs, yet if you look in alot of the canine joint supplements you'll see grape seed extract listed.
i think on the whole alot of dogs might have issues with these things, but some may not be bothered. i think common sense comes into play with alot of this.

debbie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI buy the Pitcairn book whenever I find it used and give it away. I really like 4 Paws. It's very technical and has great charts of meridians, etc. Every dog nerd should have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to go to Costco for Camper's boneless skinless chicken today. I DID pick up another Pitcairn book







(Hi. I'm Lori. I'm a Dog Book Aholic.) They have "The Other End of the Leash" cheap too. I think I'll buy boxes of those and just stand at PetSmart's entrance and hand those out.









And I love "Culture Clash." Repeat after me: "He's a dog. He's not doing this to annoy you. He's a dog." I still have to tell Dh that Camper doesn't really do things to "please" Dh. He does things because it's in Camper's best interests to do them. LOL. Poor Dh. He loves that "he does it to please me" idea. And yet, I just mercilessly shatter that illusion every chance I get.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I have the article here. I notice they recommend it for Wobblers disease too. 

For anyone who is following this thread and wants to start using coconut oil:

1) Be sure to buy unrefined or virgin (can I say that on here???). 
2) They recommend organic (of course) and, if possible, packaged in a glass container.
3) The optimal dose is 1 tablespoon per 30 lb. dog. *Introduce it slowly, especially if using to treat any kind of medical condition. * Start with 1 tsp per meal and work your way up to more. 

They also recommend using it topically for:

Massage (for you or your dog)
Growths or sores
Wounds
Bites
Stings
Ear Infections
Cuts

Obviously you'll want to melt the oil for some of the above. For more information, check out the full article in the October '05 issue of Whole Dog Journal. Bruce Fife has also written several books on the topic and his website is http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok. I'm convinced. I'm ready to give the kids Coconut mai tais and Coconut oil massages. 

But..hey... is coconut a nut or a fruit?

I am lethally allergic to all tree nuts. I've always avoided coconut just to be safe. And the kids can't have anything I can't have because they transfer it to me via saliva.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I found this on a nut allergy website:

"Many people wonder if coconut, nutmeg, water chestnuts and shea nuts are nuts. The coconut is in the palm family, and while it is possible to be allergic to coconut…it doesn't cross react with tree nuts. Our son tolerates coconut without a problem."

So it sounds like you would be safe! I would ask your allergist for sure though because I don't want you to have to use your epi-pen on account of me!









I also wanted to add that is says in the article that you can just feed it to your dog as a treat. No need to add it to food. That might be a good option for dogs who can't have a lot of different kinds of treats!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Where have I been, while this party was in progress?











> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowSee everyone and everyone's animals should be on it! Who has an ulcer--Safir? He should be on it! And Camper should be on it too! If only all of these things were really true.


When I read about all the benefits of coconut oil online, and noticed ulcer listed there.... it's exactly what I said: Safir should be on it







I am definitely buying it for him. He has been on 100% Nowegian Cod Liver Oil- mint flavor, but since he became ill again he refused any addition to the boiled meat. The coconut oil might be more appealing to him.....maybe even to me









Aww....about the ground flax for dogs...I'd rather buy the organic yellow flax seeds and ground them myself for Safir (which I've been doing for myself anyway for the last 7 years ) then the FlexyDog they sell at KVvet. I get it at the Whole Foods Store for $2.99/lb , ground only enough for a few weeks at a time and keep it refrigerated in a jar. I can tell you first hand that they are extremely beneficial, I am addicted







And about 6 months ago I put my husband on it too and his cholesterol decreased by 18%


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Done! Just ordered the 54oz Extra Virgin Organic Coconut Oil.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I have organic extra virgin coconut oil. It doesn't have any coconut taste to it. Anyone have virgin coconut oil? Does it have a coconut taste to it?


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

I use the Nutiva extra virgin co and yes it has a very nice mild coconut fragrance and taste. It should also be pure white. 

Cheers


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have the extra virgin and it has a very nice coconut taste. Very creamy and coconutty. I had some in my yogurt tonight.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowVery creamy and coconutty.


My EVCO is hard as rock.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got the coconut oil I've ordered. Thank you for the link Ruth. I got the Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin , but the large 54 oz.
Safir loves it, he licked it right out of my had, just gave him a little to see if it has success, because he doesn't like fish oil to his food, and the cod liver oil, I have mint flavor, but still ,he doesn't like it not nearly as much as he likes the coconut oil. I am so grateful!
It smells so good, I will be using it too.

LJsMom, the Nutiva that Ruth recommended is liquidy and creamy. It does have a more solid ball in the middle but still very creamy, if I put the spoon in it goes right through.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok. I'm dense. I'm looking for the link to order Nuriva's Miraculous Coconut Oil and not seeing it in all the links in all the posts.









Help? Can someone please repost it? 

(Does it help brain function as well?







)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

When my last GSD was an aging, arthritic senior, some of the accupressure REALLY helped him. I gotta get that Four Paws 5 Directions book! (LOL Lori, a Camper and Grimmi walk ROFL-- you hit the nail on the head!







) Incidentally, the accupressure was not difficult to do, and did help with just 5 mins, twice per day treatments.

Does the coconut oil need to say 'cold pressed' or something special on it? Can it be in a cooking oil section? I have never bought this before. Health food store is best? *confuzzlement*


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Lori, here is the link for the Nutiva:
http://www.vitacost.com/Nutiva-Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-Oil

Patti, Nutiva is organic, extra virgin, cold-pressed. I don't think you'll find it at a regular grocery store. Maybe Health food store. Why don't you order Nutiva online? I got it in a couple of days. And it's good quality.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Miha!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

This could be a total coincidence but here's what I've observed:

I started Chama on the coconut oil about 5 weeks ago. Her tummy has been upset recently and for some reason I decided this was because of the coconut oil so I took her off of it and put her back on salmon oil. For a while I mixed the two but the last few days I've just been giving her salmon oil. A few weeks ago I noticed she was coughing less and then about a week ago she started coughing again. I decided that was because the garlic which I started and then stopped with her because she was throwing her food on the floor in protest.

The past few days she has biting her joints even in the morning which she never does. And she's started coughing again (and she's back on the garlic). I was thinking and thinking about what's changed and I realized that I had stopped giving her the coconut oil! So I think it's helping with her arthritis and with her lungs! I am starting her back on it post haste and will report as to whether these issues clear up again soon!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

I talked to my friend today that owns the natural pet supply store and she said she wouldn't replace Salmon oil with Coconut oil but give both. She said the oils really work in different ways.
I'm going to add Coconut oil begining tomorrow and going to go very slow







I hear it can make for some slippery poop for some dogs in the begining.

I think Dante's dose of Coconut oil will be about 3 tablespoons a day (he's about 85 pounds) so I'm starting with 1 tablespoon a day


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

Chama gets both but Rafi only gets coconut oil. 

I didn't have the slippery poops problem (well no more than usual with Rafi!) but I introduced it very slowly--like a teaspoon a day up to two tablespoons a day over a week long period. 

I just ordered 3 more large containers of it. I'm taking it every day too!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

Ruth - So perhaps I'll start even slower and also start with a teaspoon.








To be honest, I'm not sure why I haven't added it to his food yet, I have it on hand and used it on his leg when he had the licklicklick sore from where his leg was shaved (Healed up beautifully by the way). I suppose I always hesitate to add/change his diet since I worry about slipping back down the icky poop slope!

How much per pound for a person?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

I went with the 30 pounds per tablespoon ratio. But I actually only eat 2 tablespoons a day max because otherwise I think I'd run out of the stuff every two weeks!









Rafi is only 60 pounds--mal size, not gsd size. Chama weighs 65 pounds. She just barely made it up the stairs tonight and then started coughing at the top so I hope the coconut oil was it and will help her feel better.









When I was mixing the coconut oil and the salmon oil for her I had the coconut oil at full strength and the salmon oil at half strength. I think the salmon oil actually gives Rafi more poop problems and he gets plenty of anti-oxidants with his homemade food.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #000099">I have recently stumbled onto this extra virgin coconut oil kick. The information is very interesting to say the least.

It is suggested that humans start off with a teaspoon a day and build up to about 3 tbsp a day. 

I made the mistake of warming it and drinking about 1 tbsp(on an empty stomach) right off the bat.....I felt very nauseous the rest of the day.









This morning I cooked my eggs in it and I feel fine!</span>


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

I put coconut oil in eggs, rice, baking. I also take a tablespoon of Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar before every meal.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Have you lost weight since you started taking the EVCO? </span>


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

10 pounds in 6 months time. No exercise or dieting either.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #000099">AWESOME!









How much do you take a day? </span>


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

One tablespoon before each meal. Plus I use some when I cook.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #3333FF">I guess I need to suck it up and start taking this then!







Thanks! </span>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*



> Originally Posted By: Jazzstorm <span style="color: #3333FF">Have you lost weight since you started taking the EVCO? </span>


EVCO?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

Dante is up to a teaspoon a day along with his Fish oil


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #000099">Extra virgin coconut oil!







</span>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*








I was trying so hard to make the Braggs into EVCO.
I must be more tired than I think!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

Had to take Chama off it (ran out and the new stuff isn't here yet) and she got stiff again so it's definitely helping with the arthritis. 

I put it in my yogurt. I don't think I've lost weight though but I wasn't trying and don't have a scale so who knows?????


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

<span style="color: #000099">I am hoping it helps with my aches and pains, it's suppose to rev up your metabolism, I wouldn't mind losing a few lbs. too.

Ruth,you don't need to lose any weight,you look MAHVELOUS!







</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Coconut Oil--I think it's working!*

Hey, what about coconut milk?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_milk

There's Goya all over here and I got some (before checking with anyone-I am a rebel). Of course, the dogs love the taste-I am not giving it regularly, but as a treat. I wasn't sure if it's okay or not to use like coconut oil. 

I also had to laugh at the WDJ this last time-I think if I feed my dogs tripe







and have their teeth cleaned they will live to 50 at least!


----------

